# Middletown Fishing?? Smith Park



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok so i have lived in Middletown my whole life. I have never fished at Smith park though. Does anyone know what kind of fish that Smith park has in it. Thanks alot ahead of time


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I have cast a few line in Smith Parks lake but have never seen anything caught from it. It has been fished alot over the years and, as far as I know, very little in stocking it with fish has been done. But, hey, there is a monster fish at the bottom of every pond to the avid fisherman, so go for it! Just be sure to get you fishing license renewed first or you will have an expensive day in court.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea i heard there are catfish in there and i have saw few bluegill in there as well. Never saw any bass caught out of there though but i may spend 1 day fishing it for catfish maybe a few hours. I will not waste my whole day on that lake


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

If your a catfisherman its good for catching bluegill for bait, thats all I have ever caught out of it, but go there just for that reason sometimes. They have a kids fishing tournament every year and stock channels. So I am sure there are a few in there.


----------



## billybob88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Smith pond was a pay lake back in the 60's, so at one time there was catfish, carp, and its been a while but I have caught a couple of bass out of there


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Back when I was about 14 and used to skateboard, I used to visit the skate park up there. Me and my buddy wondered down to the lake a few times and would see these two men catfishing down there. They were fishing with floats using bluegill, we witnessed them catch a nice flathead around 40lbs or so. We had a long conversation with the guys, they said they put some "big cats" in the lake over the years that they caught in the river. 

That was about 10 years ago, haven't been there since.


----------



## BassMike (Apr 30, 2012)

I went fishing for bass this morning at Smith Park and there was another guy there also between us both we landed 10 of them. Mostly large mouth but I caught a couple of rock bass. I was there about 3 hrs. and he was still there when I left. I left because I had a monster break my line and he took my last crankbait with him. I through a spinner a few times but nothing hit it. I'm going back in the morning with another crankbait!!


----------



## nturner (Mar 11, 2012)

I caught three 6 or 7 in crappie out of Smith Park last month. I've got some decent size bass out of there the last two years.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

When I hear a lake or pond "used to be stocked", I start grinning. That is almost always a sign of an overlooked fishery. I wrote an article on here about fishing such places. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=18 Once you find out that a lake or pond falls into the "used to be" category, you can stop talking to the locals and start trying to catch fish. I have almost never seen this fail. The masses who like easy fishing and huge numbers have written the place off and the few who still fish there will usually keep mum about what they consider a secret honey hole. I would try weightless rubber worms or soft plastic jerkbats for the bass and maybe some cut bluegill on the bottom for the channels.


----------

